# BOSE Products



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone had any experience with BOSE products particularly the WAVE Systems and SoundDock? Any info good or bad much appreciated.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Got the Wave Radio which is great although it doesn't have a headphones socket which is the only downside I can see. Sounds great.

The SoundDock is awesome though. Sounds incredible at all the volumes, doesn't distort. Took mine across the world with me on my gap year and was the second best thing I packed after my skis!

Would wholeheartedly recommend the Bose range.

Worth noting both mine are factory reconditioned items bought from the Bose outlets. Never had an issue with them. Seem like brand new.


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Would agree with above.

The SoundDock has been one of my better buys.

The bass from such a small unit. Well worth the money.

Never had a problem. Had it a few years not even replaced the battery for the remote.

Pete


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

How about the B&W Zepplin, sounds awesome. http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/display.aspx?infid=2466


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Over priced and full of cheap components. More of a fashion accessory than a manufacturer for purists or even those that enjoy good sound quality.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I had an Acoustimass System a while back and it was superb :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Transit said:


> How about the B&W Zepplin, sounds awesome. http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/display.aspx?infid=2466


I'm a B&W man as well.

Although these Bose systems are better than your average Sony and Kenwwod systems as said before a lot of bass from a small system


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> I'm a B&W man as well.
> 
> Although these Bose systems are better than your average Sony and Kenwwod systems as said before a lot of bass from a small system


Sod all mid range with Bose though.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Got Bose in my Mazda 6 its awsesome!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

Bose = Buy Other Sound Equipment


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Harsh but fair.


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Transit said:


> Sod all mid range with Bose though.


Never had one so I shouldn't really be giving my opinion, but I have heard them in my local Hi-Fi corner. And I've heard quite a few pub systems that have small speakers with good bass and sound. Yes it not any B&W Meriadian or KEF etc but there not in the same range.


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> Never had one so I shouldn't really be giving my opinion, but I have heard them in my local Hi-Fi corner. And I've heard quite a few pub systems that have small speakers with good bass and sound. Yes it not any B&W Meriadian or KEF etc but there not in the same range.


I've not had one either, for the reason stated.


----------



## AlfaCharlie (Nov 27, 2007)

No Highs, no Lows, it must be BOSE..!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Transit said:


> I've not had one either, for the reason stated.


You have too remember that different people (ears) like different sound even to the trained professional speaker choice is down to the listeners own preference to sound.

You can "touch the volume, play it as loud as you like but dont touch the levels"


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

IMHO Bose are great at making mediocre speakers sound better than they should.

I had to chose between BOSE and Shure recently and went for the Shures. For speakers etc I'd pick B&W over Bose every time at the same price point.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

For an out of the box option which is better than your basic guff they are ok. Their marketing is very clever and the old cinema rooms in their stores just convince you that your doing the right thing buying their gear.

Having sat and listened to my B&W's versus a similar Bose setup when I went for my B&W's it was like comparing a Rolls Royce to a top Spec Merc. If you know what I mean.


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheers for the replies guys. Gives me something to think about, will try before I buy. The B&W Zeppelin is double the price of the SoundDock but looks great so another option there. :thumb:


----------

